# LFTB 4/22



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Doctored up my jake decoy with some parts from the jake the old man shot on Saturday and I've been out twice with it and haven't seen a bird.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Wiretime said:


> Doctored up my jake decoy with some parts from the jake the old man shot on Saturday and I've been out twice with it and haven't seen a bird.
> View attachment 763822
> View attachment 763823


 good job on decoy looks great


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks great! 
Thought about this the other day after I cut the back skin too short to get really good coverage on my plastic strutter. How did you get the tail base to stand up?


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Looks great!
> Thought about this the other day after I cut the back skin too short to get really good coverage on my plastic strutter. How did you get the tail base to stand up?


Used bondo on tail feather butts to hold them like doing a fan mount, drilled a 5/16" hole through bondo. Cut a section out of the decoy to accommodate the tail, cut a














piece of 3/4" pine the shape of the cutout and screwed through the plastic and into wood, drilled 5/16" hole through pine, used 1/4" eye bolt and wing nut to hold tail to wood.


----------

